# Playday events and patterns...



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

gymkhana!! haha no idea where you could find the patterns as all the events seem to differ greatly depending on where you are from


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you list the events on here? Gymkhana circuits vary in patterns depending. ome are made up on the spot, others are rather popular. If you post them, maybe we can help


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gymkhana?

Often, there's barrels, poles, cones and barrels, speed and control, and a whole bunch of others that vary by shows. Which are you referring to?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Even if you do find examples of events online, I would NOT rely on them because every gymkhana is different. 

If you want to know the specifics, I would suggest that you ask for a rulebook for the shows that you plan to attend. Or else you can talk to people who have gone to shows in the past, although events certainly can change from year to year.


----------

